# Who wouldn't love a monkey butler?



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070117/ap_on_fe_st/chimp_spree

:googly:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

The monkey is a better housecleaner than my kids!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

RAXL's gonna freak when he sees this. Next to Chupacabra's, he has a thing about monkies. His threads on BADASS Universe were a sight to behold when concerning the subject of Monkey Butlers.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I have monkeys at my bar, and they have NEVER offered to clean up once. I'm going to let them read this and see if I can get an attitude change.


----------

